# Vivarium Lock



## andy3271 (May 12, 2007)

i have just bought a lock for my vivarium and cannot workout how it fits on. i have seen pictures and that but when i try to do it the bar gets to a certain point and juts out and you cannot push it through the glass anymore. can anyone help?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

put the main part on the inner of the 2 glass doors with the screw part to tighten it on to the inside of the viv.


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

had the same problem with our locks the bend in the bar is too deep for the gap between the glass doors. we had to lessen this bend ,pliers, molegrips and hammer to get it to fit. right pain


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

royalnking said:


> had the same problem with our locks the bend in the bar is too deep for the gap between the glass doors. we had to lessen this bend ,pliers, molegrips and hammer to get it to fit. right pain


exactly the same with mine.


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

i had to do the same


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

i bought 2 and i find they wont tighten on to the glass enough so slide off after the doors opened a couple of times.


----------

